# Where do you keep your tanks?



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Just sort of curious to learn where people like to keep their fish tanks. My current tank is on my desk...only negative this about having it here is that my boys often distract me from homework! Hopefully I'll be able to add another tank to my room in a few months, and I'll move this tank to my bookshelf and put the bigger tank where my current one is.

So where do you keep your tanks?


----------



## Nickpearson1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

Everywhere! Just about every room has at least 1!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got my 10 gallon and 2.5 gallon on my dresser. And my 1.5 gallon on my computer desk, rendering it useless for computer desk duties.

And currently the hospital tank is floating inside the 2.5 gallon because the heater in there is leaking something, but it keeps the temp stable. Waiting for the new heater to come in.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Dining room. Only empty wall with outlets available at the time and not under a window.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL! I have them on my desk in my bedroom... I promise, when I bought my desk I never planned to use it for fish tanks. But it's the best suited piece of furniture I have in my bedroom. It's now holding a 14galon, a 2.5 galon and a 1galon.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Both are in my dorm room (wouldn't trust them with my roommates!). The boys tank just got moved to sit on the same desk as the TV, but directly under it. It is nice because I can look at them during commercials. My girl is right in front of the window and closest to my bed. Since my bed pretty much the only sitting place in my small little room, it means I can see all 3 of my fish at the same time. Really nice and relaxing.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine are on my dresser and on this enormous end table thing I use as a bedside table. I love relaxing in my bed and being able to see all my fish at once. It's so peaceful. The fish I got after Ares died- I call him banana fish because he's so yellow- likes to wiggle at me every time I look at him. <3 His name isn't banana fish, though. It's Eosphoros. Lol.


----------



## bettablackbelt (Oct 27, 2011)

My tank is 5 gallons and on top of a filing cabinet (I had a table that I thought would work but I didn't like where it would have to sit in my room, so I improvised) next to my bed. My boy Rory will usually settle down on the part of the tank closest to me at night.  And the upside of the filing cabinet is I can keep all my fish supplies in the drawer.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I have two in my bedroom and one in the living room so everyone can interact with him!


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

One in my kitchen, one in my living room and one in my office at work. I'd have one in every room of my house if my husband would let me!


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I have my 20 tall sorority tank on a wire shelving unit that I left half height in my dining room (kind of along the walkway between the diing area & living room), My 20 long divided tank is on the bar between the living room & kitchen & my 2 gallong hex is on my desk at work.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

I plan on keeping mine on my desk, which is covered with supplies and other office stuff I never use. I'll have to remedy that once I get my CT xD


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 8 tanks at the moment...3 in the living room....55 gallon is in the kitchen...one is in the office and 3 in my bedroom.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have my 120 for oscars, parrots, jack dempsey in the living room. Also my 6.5, 30, 5 5.5's in the living room, soon I'm adding a 10 gallon also in the living room. 1 50 gallon for goldfish in the bedroom.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I have my divided 40 gallon, my sorority 20 gallon, and Gaston's 5 gallon all in my room 8D


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

My 6.6 bookshelf tank is on my bookshelf. It looks great there too. I can sit at my desk or my bed and watch Rory.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Right now? Just in my room. I have the two 10's on my desk, the 20 on top of my dresser, everyone else is along the ledge of the room's wall (awesome ledge.), or on the other unused-not-mine-for-some-reason-I-have-it antique dresser.

When I move I plan to have my bettas elsewhere then just my room.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I have both of my tanks in my living room. It took me awhile to talk my mom into letting me put two tanks in the living room, but I let her pick out some of the decorations in the tanks so she is happy. Now it's bothering me that there is a big blank spot in the room by a plug in that could fit a 20 gallon tank easy. It's so tempting..... I Must not buy new tank!!!! :frustrated:


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Dorm rooms are awesome for keeping fish tanks. I have my 10 gallon that sits on a thrift store Dry sink (ha!) just enough room for it, and a plant and the airpump. and then on my desk is my 2 gal with Firewater and next to my bed is Falcor in his 2 gallon. Falcor has finally figured out I'm the one who feeds him when I wake up in the morning, so much fun to see him swimming around when I wake up and turn on his light.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have:
10g, 5g and a 1.5g in my living room for my male Bettas.
29g in my kitchen for my community tropicals.
10g female betta tank and 15g community tropical in my bedroom.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're all in my room. 

Lulu, Heavy, Spy, and Ichi are on my dresser

on my shelf, i have King Steve on top, Scout on the second shelf

Sniper's on my desk.


----------



## Schimpf (Sep 8, 2011)

My 7 gallon is in my kitchen where I spend about half my day in anyway


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

The two 5 gallon tanks I have so far are in my Livingroom. I left a spot for the third 5 gallon tank that will also go in my Livingroom once I have the money for it. And decide if I want it to have fake plants or live plants. Then decide if I do go with live plants if I want high or low light (since 5 gallons shouldn't be too deep for light to reach the bottom). Then decide which types of plants I want when I decide if the plants will be fake, real mid light, or real high light plants. Yeah...I'm well on my way to that third tank set up. X3

The 4th tank will go in my small room up against the wall that faces the window. That will be a 10 gallon set up for 2-3 (probably 3) ADFs. At the moment I don't have the money or knowledge of ADF care to set it up. But I would probably be closer to my goal in 6 months or so. I just have to find a place for my printer so it's not in the way of my froggie haven. It's not like I really need my printer to be plugged in for it to work, right? Right!  

A 5th tank could fit in my bed room if I moved my TV a little closer to the wall and moved my alarm clocks onto my dresser. But I've been worried about spilling water near anything expensive like a TV. As long as I've had fish tanks I've yet to do a partial water change without spilling some amount of water. I could watch my TV during shows and my fish during commercials if I wasn't clumbsy. Water, why must you spill so easily? T_T

Then, I'm honestly out of room when it comes to 5 or 10 gallon tanks in my apartment. My kitchen is tiny and the only working plugs are need for my fridge and microwave. While a fish themed bathroom would be awesome, I don't have enough plugs there either. I doubt anyone here wants to know how many fish tanks I would fit into a house. XD


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I recently relocated all my tanks to the dining room.. Its now my betta room


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i've got 

2 5g's, 1 20g, and 1 bowl hospital tank (which is now dry sterile and empty .. with leftover Halloween candy in it) in the living room

1 5g in the home office room .. sitting on it's own display table (a tall half moon table almost looks like a pedestal) 

1 10g (on a small dresser desk next to my bed)
1 5g, 2 2.5g and 1 1/2g hospital tank (on my desk) arranged in a L7 shape on my desk =D


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

My 5 Is on my Bedroom Dresser, my 10 is on a storage unit in my Bedroom, and my 29 is a Display Tank in my Basement.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

All in my room under my loft bed on the desk. 

2 3's. 1 10, 1 1 gallon.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I only have 3 now (Blush and Data in the divided 10 gallon, Sequin in his own 5 gallon). The two with Bettas are in my room. The Platy tank is in the dining room. BTW, none of my fish died. I gave them away to friends because I've been having health problems. So if you noticed that my signature shrunk, that's why. =)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My 16 gallon is on a child's chest of drawers that we picked up from a charity shop, between my bookshelves in my bedroom. My 5 gallon is on a small table between the kitchen counter and the 23 gallon (my sister's goldfish tank, source of much woe), which has its own stand. 
The pond is in the garden. Unsurprisingly.

The December talk at the local aquarium society meeting is going to be on building a fish room. I will take notes for when I have my own house (hopefully within the next four years).


----------



## bettablackbelt (Oct 27, 2011)

RoranicusPondicus said:


> My 6.6 bookshelf tank is on my bookshelf. It looks great there too. I can sit at my desk or my bed and watch Rory.


Another Whovian? Awesome! My betta is also named Rory. :-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

my one now is in the bedroom (safe from the cats)

i used to keep my 30g in the living room in my apartment when there were no cats (oh how i miss those days!!!) i miss my 30g's very much!  wish i could turn back time about 1.5 years lol.


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine is in my bedroom. The tank I bought originally came with one of those hang-on filters, which was quite noisy, so I ended up buying an internal filter. I can't hear a thing, and it's really relaxing to lay on my bed and watch my betta swim. =)

We have one in the kitchen too, but that's my mum's.


----------



## 1983SS454 (Sep 23, 2011)

5 gallon hex on a table in the kitchen, 10 gallon sorority in the living room next to the couch, 8 gallon planted tank in the bedroom on the dresser. 55 gallon in the basement empty, hmmm. There's an open wall with an electrical plug in the bedroom? Lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My 33gal is in my bedroom, I was going to put it in the living room, but there wasn't a suitable spot for it (unless I Wanted to give the cat reason to try and bring it down).
My 10 and my 2.5 gal are on my computer desk. I can still use my lap top on it despite though!


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

Anywhere I have room ofcourse!


----------



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

I have three ten gallons in the bedroom (one has two fire belly toads, one has guppies and mollies, and the third is my Betta, Bertram's home) and an empty 55 gallon under the bar in the living room. :-D


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

On my computer desk in my living room 
Im on the computer alot so me and Frodo spend lots of time together 
x


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I have one 30 gal community tank, three divided 10gals and two 2.5gal QT's in the living room. The QT's are currently housing new bettas that are awaiting their new permenant home to be completed. I also have one divided 10 gal along with a 5.5gal in my bedroom. Currently looking for a bookshelf to set up my new 6.6gal bookshelf tank in my bedroom as well. Oh, including the other new 5.5gal that will also be in my bedroom on my husband's nightstand (thank goodness he's as addicted to these little guys as I am!)


----------

